# Perth Mice Introduction



## PerthMice (Nov 17, 2015)

Hello I am a Small Breeder of Mice in Perth Western Australia.

We are Located SOR and Currently specialise in Bredding Siamese Seal-Point Fancy Mice 

Also Enjoy our BEW Mice but just getting Our Breeding program back up and running 

Good to be here.

Perth Mice

Perth 6167


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Welcome to the site
Would be nice to see some photos


----------

